# Devin Brown out 10-14 days



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We're cursed




> Spurs notebook: Brown to miss up to two weeks with bad back
> Web Posted: 03/24/2005 12:00 AM CST
> 
> Johnny Ludden
> ...






When your team is lacking energy and effort it's never good to lose one of the main players that provides those things. Devin has played fantastic ball lately and it sucks that he's going to miss a bunch of time as well. He could possibly end up on the DL as well.




I guess this secures a spot for Glover.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The only spur who actually plays gets injured...maybe that's why the other spurs don't want to play..they're scurd :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Speaking of Dion Glover, local news reporter Don Harris brought up a pretty fun thought:























That's Glover on the left and actor Omar Epps on the right. I definitely see the resemblance.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The makes four spurs who have a look alike that I've seen, five if you count my own (Marks/Willy Wonka)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This is another big blow to our team, but I'd rather the injury bug hit us before the playoffs rather than during. Brown was starting to play really well of late, so it is extra disappointing, but as long as he and TD are back for the playoffs, we should be in good shape. One positive of this and Timmy's injuries are that it gives our back-ups time to find confidence, play a bit more and learn to play as a team.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The end of the season is not looking so good for the Spurs. As a Mavs fan this is good news but I hope Ginobili can keep you guys alive.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Isn't that about the last thing that the Spurs need. Play darn good ball for most of the season, lose some key players to injuries late in the season and find your team potentially slipping in the playoff seeding.

For many teams, this would be potentially devastating. But for the experienced Spurs, they will likely just keep rolling on after they get Timmy and everybody else healthy for the playoffs. You just want to make sure that you do not fall too far in the seeding so you can hold onto the home court advantage as long as possible, especially considering the Spurs home record this season.

G-Force


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

speechless


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

ezealen said:


> The makes four spurs who have a look alike that I've seen, five if you count my own *(Marks/Willy Wonka)*


 :laugh: 

Sorry about Brown though... at least Parker isn't out.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You still think that's funny? I told you that like two weeks ago


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, you guys can't catch a break.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

wow..... i dont even know what to say.... :/


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Bruce Bowen lives through the injury bug though. I can't remember the last time he's missed a game.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Devin Brown out 2-4 weeks*

Brown is out 2-4 weeks, says http://www.insidehoops.com/brown-injured-032505.shtml




There's already a thread on this topic. Merged. - Koko


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

he hasnt missed a game since like '02....(im debating whether thats good or bad right now)


btw ezealen...u spelled my name wrong on the manu club roster


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

If it's true that he will be out for 2-4 weeks then he will miss the rest of the season up to the playoffs. 

At least we might get to see Linton Johnson III sniff a little playing time and see what he is capable of.


----------

